# here's one from a jam



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

it's not how the studio version is gonna roll, but the lyrics are there and so is the main idea.
from a blues jam in austin. i'll be playing everything but drums on studio version.
attn gtr players: notice the guy on the right starts out with volume just right, then starts stomping on pedals to get the volume thru the roof, stepping all over everyone else. dont do that. except if youre soloing. i beg of you. please.


----------



## gschneider (7 mo ago)

For me a song is important in terms of melody and then lyrics, I am not particularly impressed with the video above, so sorry
cookie clicker​


----------



## jakejas (Jan 15, 2018)

gschneider said:


> For me a song is important in terms of melody and then lyrics, I am not particularly impressed with the video above, so sorry
> cookie clicker​


What an odd first post. Great harmonica playing! Good luck getting the guitar players in line...


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

it's just video somebody shot at the tuesday night blues jam session. (you gotta usually keep things simple...like a 1-4-5 blues...otherwise youre asking for trouble, lol) it's usually too loud to really have nuances in vocals or harp. very typical, altho the actual host band are former touring guys and know how to leave room for vocals and solos. i wanted to see if i needed to keep it in E, or go up to G. it is in no way a finished product. none of those guys will be on the studio version. i will play all the instruments. there will be no guitar solo. have an idea for a really cool interlude that will lead into a harp solo. gotta wait til i go to ventura, ca to work with a guy that knows how to make it all sound semi-awesome! 

if anyone is interested in hearing some tunes from the 'find a way' cd i finally put out recently, email me at [email protected] and i'll send you a coupla tunes. just id yourself so i know youre from 2cool.

and if you're in the new braunfels area this sunday afternoon, i'll be playing at the san antonio blues society jam at gruene grove, which goes from around 2-5pm. i get there early, lol. also, let me know youre 2cool and i'll give you a copy of the cd. it's actually half-decent, lol.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

so...here's another from the tuesday jam. notice the guitar keeps the volume down until his solo...and a very cool solo! he's in the host band, as is the drummer, so they know what's going on. 
old blues standard, 'help me'


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

..and another. if you listen with headphones you can really hear the bass. that guy is on it! plus, another cool guitar solo!
(and somebody called out the wrong key to start the song, but notice how they get right into Dm at just the right time! stupid harp player...)


----------

